# GPS Power Jack



## BEAUNPORTER (Apr 22, 2010)

I am trying to find a replacement power jack for my magellan roadmate 1440 GPS. I can't find a replacement jack anywhere. It has been over a year, so the manufacturer will not fix it because it's out of warranty. The power jack looks like those found in some of the motorola phones(razor phones, W315). If anyone has any information on websites I can look at, I would really appreciate it. Thank you for your help.

Beau Porter


----------



## BEAUNPORTER (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok, Does anyone know of a website that sales a wide variety of electronic parts?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Digi-Key Corp


----------



## BEAUNPORTER (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the help. Digi Key had what I needed. :wave:


----------

